# YEAH :-))) At long last ...



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

... it's over, done and dusted
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Some of you know that 2 yeas ago I decided to leave, Ron, my husband of 32 years. It's been the most harrowing two years of my life, which I wouldn't wish upon even my worst enemy; but then I don't have any enemies  
So, as of yesterday (thank you Valintine :wink: ) we finally got the judge's seal, stamp, approval etc.

I had my decree absoluTTe last year in Januray but my ex made my life a living hell with all his lies, deceipt and a lot more (I won't go into details) and I've come out with the value of 2 new TTS less in my bank account than I should have had, but I finally got my feedom now, my peace of mind and the sun is shining 
[smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]

I just want to say a BIG Thank you to my wonderful friends, Barry and Sue, also know as Obiwan and kiTTcaTT for their friendship and support throughout: you've been fantastic :-* :-* :-* 
And of course a BIG thank you to my good and trusted friend, John, John-H for all your encouragement. You're a real friend :-* :-* :-*

Yeah!!!!! It's celebration time tonight
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Congratulations Dani.

Glad it's all over for you at long last.

Fancy a shag now you're a free agent? :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congratulations on the good news, Dani. BIG sigh of relief then! 

Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Congratulations Dani.
> 
> Glad it's all over for you at long last.
> 
> Fancy a shag now you're a free agent? :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Dani,

Well done & all the best.

I do however have a question, if you got your Decree Absol last year, what has been going on in legal terms for the last 13months??

Once you have the Decree Absol it's all over & done with technically.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I was just about to congratulate Dani on her wonderful news and then I read neil's post and I am sorry but I couldn't stop laughing!!

Anyway, glad you have something finally to celebrate.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent news Dani


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well done Dani thats a weight off your shoulders.  Now how about the offer from TT2BMW :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Congrats Dani! And about time too!! :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Congratulations Dani.
> 
> Glad it's all over for you at long last.
> 
> Fancy a shag now you're a free agent? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: The world loves a trier


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> Congratulations Dani.
> 
> Glad it's all over for you at long last.
> 
> Fancy a shag now you're a free agent? :wink:


Talk about out of the frying pan...

Pleased that you're pleased Dani.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations Dani 8) . Onwards and upwards for you woman [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations Danni


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Well done Dani!

I too want to know whether you went for the, very generous I'm sure, offer of a shag?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, you can't knock me for trying can you lads? :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Great news Danni, we're both pleased that all the cr*p you've had to endure is over 

TT2BMW - PMSL! A trier indeed 

Dave


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

A happy day Dani - congratulations!

I'm sure quick divorces are as rare as two hour labours - I didn't manage either! Also you are not alone in "leaving money on the table" - despite the fact that if you read the papers you would think that all women take their men to the cleaners... :roll:

Best wishes for your future

Lou x


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations Dani. Pleased for you.  
Went throught it myself, Christmas before last, after 25 years. Hell and back.  
Left behind enough to buy 2 R8s.  
Still worth it though. Happiest I've been for a long, long time.
John.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Congrats too from me Dani.

Nice one


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

All the best Dani and hope the future brings you all the happyness you deserve


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Congratulations again Dani............. you can now get on with the rest of your life as a free and happy lady............ oh, fogot to ask, did you tell Ron that you were to carry on with the pole dancing lessons now :lol: :lol: :lol:

Life is for living [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for your sentiments  it's been non stop celebrations since Thursday and I only have to interrupt it because I'm on a course tomorrow :roll: 
I sahall carry on celebrating next week and then with a two week ski holiday; wooohoooo
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]



TT2BMW said:


> Congratulations Dani.
> 
> Glad it's all over for you at long last.
> 
> Fancy a shag now you're a free agent? :wink:


Thanks for the invite Neil  :twisted: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]



W7 PMC said:


> Dani,
> 
> Well done & all the best.
> 
> ...


Long time no hear, Paul,

well, if your name is 'Ron Unwin' you don't stick to what you've signed. It's that simple!!!
Even though I had the absolute it took 1 1/2 more years to sort the financial side of it. And it's not 100% over as I still have to sort the German pensions ,,,, But as the Germans are much stricter it's of no use waving the name 'Ron Unwin' about 



Hilly10 said:


> Well done Dani thats a weight off your shoulders.  Now how about the offer from TT2BMW :roll:


Ahem, Paul :roll:



mde-tt said:


> Well done Dani!
> 
> I too want to know whether you went for the, very generous I'm sure, offer of a shag?


 :roll: shhh :wink:



t7 said:


> A happy day Dani - congratulations!
> 
> I'm sure quick divorces are as rare as two hour labours - I didn't manage either! Also you are not alone in "leaving money on the table" - despite the fact that if you read the papers you would think that all women take their men to the cleaners... :roll:
> 
> ...


Thanks Lou,

yes, strange that men seem to think us women always keep the bulk of the money.

I guess it's now time that I sort that girley meet :roll:



GEM said:


> Congratulations Dani. Pleased for you.
> Went throught it myself, Christmas before last, after 25 years. Hell and back.
> Left behind enough to buy 2 R8s.
> Still worth it though. Happiest I've been for a long, long time.
> John.


I couldn't agee more: I haven't been as relaxed and happy as I am now for the last 20 years or so. A shame I didn't make the inevitable decission a lot sooner!!



ObiWan said:


> did you tell Ron that you were to carry on with the pole dancing lessons now :lol: :lol: :lol:


Shhhh, don't give my secrets away Obi :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Dani - it's over at last!  May the celebratory curries never end :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

All happy news come together!!!

Well done then on finally finishing a very long battle. This battle leaves no winners I must say.

It just reduced our lives by 5 or 10 years due to the extreme stress! 

Absolute for me was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Well my 2ps ......................

Been there done that , not a very nice experience , as i was told by loads of people things can only get better :? ,,,, very hard to believe at the time ,,,,,,,,,

As some will see from AbsoluTTe 15 [ how ironic for a mag name],,,, it does get better     

So Dani , from now on it will get better :-* :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Congrats and collective sigh of relief Dani. 

Glad it's all over.

Move on.

Don't look back in anger.

(gosh that's three song titles/cliches i managed to insert.)

Hope you are having a great weekend. i know how liberating it can feel.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Great to hear your good news Dani. 

You can now get on with the rest of your life. 8)


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

jees dani,

didn't realise it had gone on for soooo long!

pleased for ya and when's the new car coming :wink:

pete!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Well done Dani - it's over at last!  May the celebratory curries never end :wink:


Thanks John,

loads of curries and pasta arabiata :-*



vlastan said:


> All happy news come together!!!
> 
> Well done then on finally finishing a very long battle. This battle leaves no winners I must say.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Niko. I was wondering about your progress only yesterday 

If you tell yourself that you have a shorter life expectancy because of the stress, you are creating a self fullfilling prophecy.
Just look around you and see how wonderful life is 



davidg said:


> Well my 2ps ......................
> 
> So Dani , from now on it will get better :-* :-*


I am certain that you are right David 



garyc said:


> Don't look back in anger.
> 
> Hope you are having a great weekend. i know how liberating it can feel.


I bear no grudges or feel anger, Gary because my ex and I had good times as well. I remember them with a smile on my face 

And thanks, the weekend was great 



coTTsie said:


> when's the new car coming :wink:
> 
> pete!


As soon as I've won the lottery


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> Well my 2ps ......................
> 
> Been there done that , not a very nice experience , as i was told by loads of people things can only get better :? ,,,, very hard to believe at the time ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


Totally Agree , watch out on the ski trip you've met who I brought back from a ski trip  Hope its soon a distant memory.
Mrs Wallsendmag.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> watch out on the ski trip you've met who I brought back from a ski trip
> Mrs Wallsendmag.


Thanks Val,

Well, I'll bring loads of Easter eggs back with me [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sorry I've missed your announcement Dani 

Fantastic news  ~ now a HUGE weight is lifted off your shoulders! We all know that we don't need someone to be happy but you just never know who is hiding round the next corner to make life a big bit more fantastic. As you well know, I vowed NEVER to get married again............ now the plans are in full flow for November! 

So when is that girlie night?!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Sorry this Congats wasnt sooner but havnt been around for a while. :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Sorry I've missed your announcement Dani
> 
> Fantastic news  ~ now a HUGE weight is lifted off your shoulders! We all know that we don't need someone to be happy but you just never know who is hiding round the next corner to make life a big bit more fantastic. As you well know, I vowed NEVER to get married again............ now the plans are in full flow for November!
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not looking around and behind corners - I'm just looking forward (to skiing) at the moment 

It's amazing, or perhaps not, how many wonderful friends there were and are who supported me 8)

As for the girlie night: I'll start sorting it when I'm back after my holidays; so perhaps in April?



GRANNY said:


> Sorry this Congats wasnt sooner but havnt been around for a while. :-* :-*


Thanks Carol :-* 
I was wondering where you're hiding :roll:


----------

